# Popular stuff you hate.



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2006)

This is kind of the opposite of the bad rap thread. I tend to find things annoying that everyone else seems to like. 

Seinfeld and Friends- Can't stand those shows. Don't find them the least bit funny and to this day don't understand their appeal.

Pop Divas like Britney (when she was in her prime not the bad joke she is now.) Hate, hate, hate that kind of music. It boggles the mind that they sell millions and millions of albums. 

Boy Bands- Words fail me on just how annoying that crap is. 

Borat- Don't get the appeal and don't find it funny.

Reality TV like Survivor and the rest of that train wreck crap. 

White Rappers- I don't like rap as a rule and white rappers? Forget about it. Can't take it seriously. 

Pro Wrestling- Cartoonishly macho pumped up guys wearing nothing but make-up, oil and speedos grabbing at each other and putting each other in submissive holds. Not even the Logo Channel has anything close to being this homo-erotic.

Cartoon Network Adult Swim Shows- Squid Billies and Tom goes to the Mayor. Painfully unfunny.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2006)

The simpsons

Football

Predictive text

Pretty boys

Cricket


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 10, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite... there is nothing good to be said about that film in my eyes.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> This is kind of the opposite of the bad rap thread. I tend to find things annoying that everyone else seems to like.
> 
> Seinfeld and Friends- Can't stand those shows. Don't find them the least bit funny and to this day don't understand their appeal.
> 
> ...




Funny, I hate most of the same popular stuff you do. But as for Adult Swim, I love to watch Ghost In The Shell, that's Japanese anime Sci-Fi. I thought Sienfeld was OK but Friends sucked.

I hate Black Rappers too because I hate all Rap. I can't stand that freak Michael Jackson either.

I don't like pizza or any Italian or Mexican food. Nothing against the people, just the food.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 10, 2006)

MySpace.
The Simpsons.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 10, 2006)

Chode McBlob said:


> I don't like pizza or any Italian or Mexican food. Nothing against the people, just the food.



I can't imagine. I'd starve to death. Those are 3 of my favorite food groups.

I hate Thai and Indian food. Ick.


----------



## Mini (Nov 10, 2006)

I hate drugs. LEARN TO COPE WITH REALITY, SLACKERS.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2006)

Seinfeld...Napolean Dynamite...Mexican Food...Sushi (whoops! No one mentioned that yet!)...

Those are all of my FAVE things!

I sometimes think things that are either great or good efforts (like The Beatles or Lord of The Rings flicks) that become massively popular end up being deeply despised by a rebellious and defiant sect of society. Where as some smaller unknown and unpopular offerings (like dwarf clown snuff films and chocolate-covered slugs) are considered ingenius by those same people because they AREN'T mainstream.


----------



## Ivy (Nov 10, 2006)

TEXT MESSAGING.
-I hate it so, so much.

Septum rings and Monroe piercings.
-For every 1,000,000 people with them, only 1 or 2 can actually pull it off and not look like a total turd.

Faux fur- because you "don't want to kill animals for fashion."
-Just do the real thing, you wear leather, you eat meat what's the big freaking deal. If you don't wear leather or eat meat, then whatever. It still looks ugly but at least your not a hypocrite.


----------



## Ivy (Nov 10, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Pretty boys



ewww, me too. it seems like most of them are total douche bags. i don't mind the look so much, i mind the annoying attitude that goes along with it.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to add how I never EVER understood how Janet Jackson's fame went well beyond 15 minutes. There's been tons of mediocre singers with good dance skills that have survived for a year or two, but here's a woman that has NO singing skills and good dance skills that's had a huge music career for almost two decades! 

Teen screams like Britney and all boy bands are primarilly popular to the kiddees and their careers usually fizzle when they approach 30 (which again makes Janet's career so perplexing!!).


----------



## Melian (Nov 10, 2006)

I actually can't stand cheesecake; even thinking about it now is kind of making me sick....

I also hate cell phones and refuse to own one (I'm a 23 yr old girl, so this is just plain bizarre!).


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Cartoon Network Adult Swim Shows- Squid Billies and Tom goes to the Mayor. Painfully unfunny.


Yeah, it's kinda taken a downturn - Squidbillies can be funny, sometimes. Plus, you forgot 12 oz. Mouse - VERY painfully unfunny.

Harvey Birdman? Sealab 2021? Aqua Teen Hunger Force? Now we're talking. 

Of course, Family Guy and Futurama take the tops most nights.

[adult swim]


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> ...
> Borat- Don't get the appeal and don't find it funny.
> 
> Pro Wrestling- Cartoonishly macho pumped up guys wearing nothing but make-up, oil and speedos grabbing at each other and putting each other in submissive holds. Not even the Logo Channel has anything close to being this homo-erotic.


 
I wanted to hit the quote feature and simply re-post yours as I agreed with it all. However, I've never seen this,'Borat', guy. Sure I've heard about him, a while back when the ADL made a stink about him but that wasn't enough for me to run out and dig anything up to watch or hear of his. Saw his movie's commercial but I FFWD through adverts without interest to whatever it is they're selling. 

The, 'Wrasslin' part of your post needed repeating. I've hated it as long as I can remember and then some. You worded it better than I ever would have and it would have meant the same, yet mine would have offended someone, I'm sure. 

The thing I want to add to the discussion is, "_Splatter Movies_", I can't understand the attraction. Not all gory movies suck. "Night of the/Dawn of the/The Return of the/Day of the Living Dead types are OK but stuff like, "Saw"? Nope I've seen just about every form of human disfigurement IRL and don't see the entertainment value in some nut with a power saw cutting people up with it. Leatherface, Freddy, Jason, Michael and all the rest of those guys... I don't get it. Maybe people think it's so creepy that it's not anywhere near reality but it hits too close to home for me. In 1984, a girl I graduated HS with actually _was_ chopped up with a chainsaw, in a motel room in Van Nuys CA. 22-plus years later, her murder is still unsolved. A snuff porn movie, the police thought at the time, might have been the reason for her death. _Might_. 

FWIW...


----------



## jaxjaguar (Nov 10, 2006)

american idol - i know its ultimately just entertainment, but please.
bluetooth - do you need to be on the phone that damn much?
boy bands/pop divas - manufactured crap to churn in the dollars, music isn't supposed to be like this.
paris hilton - die.
heelys roller shoes - seems every little kid in the mall or supermarket is rocketing around on these annoying things. makes me want to throw a stick under there as they go whizzing by.
will ferrell - used to think he was funny. now, not so much.
big frame sunglasses - no one looks good in these, sorry.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 10, 2006)

Popular things I don't like:

Frat parties

Sad Patriotic Country songs

Fashion Trends

Madonna/AnjelinaJolie/BritneySpears/BrittanyMurphy/Puffy/ etc... I strongly dislike most famous people now-a-days. They really sicken me with their affairs and publicity stunts, materialism etc. Like its always been that way with the very rich, but its like they have no shame at all anymore.

Those really annoying faux-rock-emo half crossdressing bands that all sound the same.

Seeing girls wearing skirts so short their butt cheeks stick out. Come on, why is slutty hip? 

the movie "Somethings gotta give".

These new stupid game shows in prime time. They are sooooo boring and dumb. Seriously. I would take Jeopardy over any of these Millionare-Mob-Deal-or-no-deal-CRAP


----------



## rainyday (Nov 10, 2006)

Tatoos and body piercings. 

Except for the solid black kind, almost all tatoos look like blue bruises to me. Even if they have no blue ink at all. I've never understood why anyone would want to ruin the aesthetic landscape of the human form with a blue bruise, especially women. The body is fabulously artful as it is. Leave it alone. Ditto with shoving metal stakes through various bits. If it's to enhance stimulation, I understand. But whose nostril needs stimulating?


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Nov 10, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Napoleon Dynamite... there is nothing good to be said about that film in my eyes.



I watched it once and thought, WTF? *THIS* is what everyone is raving about? Yikes!! I hated it! 

I'm on the bandwagon with Borat too, I don't find him funny at all, when he's Ali G either....altho he made a good King Julian in Madagascar


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 10, 2006)

Sports of any kind.

Group activites.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> This is kind of the opposite of the bad rap thread. I tend to find things annoying that everyone else seems to like.
> 
> Seinfeld and Friends- Can't stand those shows. Don't find them the least bit funny and to this day don't understand their appeal.
> 
> ...




I agree with everything you said, Jack...though I enjoy some of the Adult Swim shows. I find 95% of them unwatchable, though...yeah, I'm an anime geek. 

Dubbed and edited anime on Adult Swim is still better than most of the drivel being passed off as cartoons.

Venture Bros is a hoot, though!


Dennis


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Tatoos and body piercings.
> 
> Except for the solid black kind, almost all tatoos look like blue bruises to me. Even if they have no blue ink at all. I've never understood why anyone would want to ruin the aesthetic landscape of the human form with a blue bruise, especially women. The body is fabulously artful as it is. Leave it alone. Ditto with shoving metal stakes through various bits. If it's to enhance stimulation, I understand. But whose nostril needs stimulating?


I'd take a well-placed tattoo over a stud through the nose/lip/mouth/face anyday.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> .
> 
> Pro Wrestling- Cartoonishly macho pumped up guys wearing nothing but make-up, oil and speedos grabbing at each other and putting each other in submissive holds. Not even the Logo Channel has anything close to being this homo-erotic.




haha its funny how little you know about pro-wrestling. 

Im a wrestling fan. Ive been into it for a few years now. Ive studied it, researched different wrestlers and watched countless matches and documentaries.

Yea, its show business. Yea, moves can be faked. Yea, the acting is usually bad. But the majority of injuries are real, the blood is real and a lot of the moves are real.

Im a Mick Foley fan, myself. He is far from macho, pumped up or cartoonish. He doesnt wear a speedo, oil or make-up. He's a self-described "fat man in tights". Hes a Hardcore Legend. He's had A LOT of severe injuries... burns, concussions, broken nose, knocked out teeth, ripped off ear, broken bones... He lived for chair shots, thumbtacks and flaming 2X4's wrapped in barbed wire.

Like he says in one of his books (as he is a critically acclaimed and best selling author), "The real world is faker than wrestling". I so agree.

Honestly. How can you fake a leg drop onto a flaming table from the top of a 20ft cage?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> Im a wrestling fan. Ive been into it for a few years now.



Go re-read my post. I mentioned nothing about it being real or fake.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 10, 2006)

_Hey...I think I nailed this one!

*Popular stuff you hate*- Just about anything that is 'popular' is bullshit in my book. Today's notion of popularity to me is all about the 'lemming' mentality. And I don't have a lot of respect for that. 

Cell phones have a certain usefulness...music and entertainment are personal tastes. But to have something, watch something, listen to something...just because it is the 'in' thing at the moment...what a waste of time and resources.

_


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Faux fur- because you "don't want to kill animals for fashion."
> -Just do the real thing, you wear leather, you eat meat what's the big freaking deal. If you don't wear leather or eat meat, then whatever. It still looks ugly but at least your not a hypocrite.



I recently bought a white faux fur dressy short jacket.... I love it, don't care what you think.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I recently bought a white faux fur dressy short jacket.... I love it, don't care what you think.



Fauxy Lady!  

*groan*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2006)

Harry Potter.

I might have enjoyed it if it wasn't so utterly overhyped. And when I tried to read it, I found it extremely boring.


----------



## ripley (Nov 10, 2006)

I read _The Da Vinci Code_ a couple of years ago, and liked it okay...but all this hype and articles about it and shows about it and other books about it...gah.


Also, _The Passion of The Christ_. Didn't see it, probably won't.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 10, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Oh, and I forgot to add how I never EVER understood how Janet Jackson's fame went well beyond 15 minutes. There's been tons of mediocre singers with good dance skills that have survived for a year or two, but here's a woman that has NO singing skills and good dance skills that's had a huge music career for almost two decades!
> 
> Teen screams like Britney and all boy bands are primarilly popular to the kiddees and their careers usually fizzle when they approach 30 (which again makes Janet's career so perplexing!!).




It makes sense to me- Janet is a likeable person from a popular family- She's actually the most likeable out of the bunch. She started as a child star on Good Times then has had several hit albums on her own. The record company made off the Jackson Five then went on to Michael. Hell, why wouldnt they back Janet? She hit it big and something about her is appealing- on a bigger level than "teen dreams", imo. People like to hear about her and know so much about her family too. In some way, Janet is like America's Sweetheart. 

Also, if you think about Reebie and LaToya's albums, is Janet's career still so perplexing?


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Tatoos and body piercings.
> 
> Except for the solid black kind, almost all tatoos look like blue bruises to me. Even if they have no blue ink at all. I've never understood why anyone would want to ruin the aesthetic landscape of the human form with a blue bruise, especially women. The body is fabulously artful as it is. Leave it alone. Ditto with shoving metal stakes through various bits. If it's to enhance stimulation, I understand. But whose nostril needs stimulating?



If they look like brusies they couldn't have been well done lol. There are alot of pieces out there that I have seen that are true pieces of art. "Through the eyes of an artist, the whole world is a canvas" skin is just another medium for artistic creation. I for one see myself as a completely blank canvas and I love filling it up. Piercing on the other hand, some are tasteful and some are useful, others on the other hand, I just look at them and go huh?


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2006)

I hate cell phones I hate driving and seeing every other driver yapping on the damned telephone.Pay attention to the road!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 10, 2006)

Gilbert freakin' Godfried.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 10, 2006)

People who make a fortune being offensive (Jerry Springer and the like).
Ann Coulter, Rush Limbaugh, and so on.
Microsoft Windows (yet I use it.. shiku shiku.)
Parents dressing four-year-old girls in pseudo-provocative clothing.
Organized religion, and fundamentalist followers thereof.
Capitalism.
People who drive around with enormous speakers in their trunks vibrating entire city blocks.
People who get an old '70s or '80s car and put hubcaps that cost more than the whole car on it, then drive around with tinted windows blasting bad rap.
Bad rap. I've actually heard good rap once or twice, I know the difference.
People who talk about 'reverse racism.'
Homophobes.
'King of the Hill.' (well, I can tolerate it I guess)
'Wiggers'.
Heavy Metal/Headbanger music/Death Metal.
Dead Baby jokes.

I think that's it. Probably not, I'm so indecisive.

Oh, and football. I usually hate football; I've watched one game in my entire life, when the Steelers were at the super bowl. That was kinda cool.

=Divals


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> I hate drugs. LEARN TO COPE WITH REALITY, SLACKERS.


So I take that to mean you'll be giving up beer and scotch?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 11, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> haha its funny how little you know about pro-wrestling.
> 
> Im a wrestling fan. Ive been into it for a few years now. Ive studied it, researched different wrestlers and watched countless matches and documentaries.
> 
> ...


As much as I like Foley as a person he is a borderline garbage wrestler ( but an outstanding writer.) Great mind for the business but not so hot in between the ropes.

What is passing for wrestling now in the WWE is garbage . It just a big ol' spotfest. Hardly anyone (with a few rare exceptions such as Chris Benoit) no how to work a match that isn't scripted from beginning to end. The art of ring psychology is practically extinct. Any attempt at logical storytelling is gone.

Now go back to the '70s and 80's and see the matches from Mid Atlantic, Florida, Georgia, Memphis, St. Louis, Mid South, Portland and World Class. Big difference compared to today's product. Entertaining yet capable of making you suspend disbelief.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hip hop, Body piercings, Reality T.V., American Idol. Those phones you wear in your ear (bluetooth?). Bloody, gory horror films AND being bombarded with the commercials for them on T.V. The apparent need for frequently using the F_ _ _ word in movies, t.v. and general conversation. Starbucks Coffee, Bowflex commercials, the Jenny Craig commercials. Yup, that's about it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2006)

- Science fiction. All of it. Yes, Star Trek, too.
- Harry Potter
- Lord of the Rings
- The Matrix
- Just about anything else with CGI
- One-hour dramas on TV. have never seen Law & Order, CSI, whatever.
- Every reality show except a few, so I've missed Survivor Big Brother Amazing Whatever, Dancing/Singing/Having sex with the Stars/whatever. Oh yeah, and I've never seen American Idol. I guess that's the show where they pick the winner and stone them to death.
- Bill Fukkin O'Reilly and Fox Fukkin News

Don't have a cell phone either! These aren't big Political Stands, exactly/always (except for Fox), just...don't get it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 11, 2006)

Guys, could we please leave the political related stuff for the hyde park?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Guys, could we please leave the political related stuff for the hyde park?



sorry, sorry, still don't know/understand all the rules here.


----------



## panhype (Nov 11, 2006)

Koolness ! *Looks into the mirror* hmmmm... that is fixable 


Ivy said:


> ewww, me too. it seems like most of them are total douche bags. i don't mind the look so much, i mind the annoying attitude that goes along with it.


----------



## panhype (Nov 11, 2006)

Radio... tv.... provided radio is still popular.. dunno


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 11, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> - Science fiction. All of it. Yes, Star Trek, too.
> - Harry Potter
> - Lord of the Rings
> - The Matrix
> ...



Holy crap...Boy could we ever be opposites hahah
Oh well, to each her own!


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

Ericthonius, that is horrid, poor woman. I would imagine that doing the work you have, seeing gore films would hold no appeal and hit a little to close to home. I don't like them, either, and have no desire at all to see any of the Saw films.



rainyday said:


> Tatoos and body piercings.
> 
> If it's to enhance stimulation, I understand. But whose nostril needs stimulating?


Mine. They are my most sensitive body parts and foreplay is noting without some deep nasal tongue penetration. It's just kinda hard to find a guy who is into that...  

And stay tuned for the tale of the big tatoo I'm getting on my belly. And _that_ is no joke.


----------



## Mini (Nov 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> So I take that to mean you'll be giving up beer and scotch?



No, no, I'm quite comfortable with my hypocrisy.


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2006)

Hummers, martinis/martini bars and sushi.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 11, 2006)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Holy crap...Boy could we ever be opposites hahah
> Oh well, to each her own!



Ditto. I suspect that if she was queen of the world, I'd be out of a job... 

<=in school for, among other things, CGI 

=Divals


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2006)

I love tons of stuff that many hate, especially in music and art and writing. Also I found that over years my tastes changed. My sense of humor changed. There's no need to be rigid about what one's likes and dislikes are. They can change.

But I do kinda hate most TV and radio, mainly 'cos I hate having my entertainment chosen for me and rammed down my throat. Sure, there's been plenty of good radio and TV. 

I always hated sports, pretty much all sports. Still do. I don't get chasing after a ball or hockey puck. Why not just let it roll to a stop and the game be over? :bow: 

I've always hated war and the politics behind war. Politics and power plays and grabs for power do not fascinate me - they gross me out.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 11, 2006)

three words....ANNA NICOLE SMITH :doh:


----------



## rainyday (Nov 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Mine. They are my most sensitive body parts and foreplay is noting without some deep nasal tongue penetration. It's just kinda hard to find a guy who is into that...



So, have the nasal penetration PMs started rolling in yet? 




> And stay tuned for the tale of the big tatoo I'm getting on my belly. And _that_ is no joke.



Do tell.


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

Nope. No PMs and I'm kinda disappointed.  

Look around, honey, look around.


----------



## vaikman (Nov 11, 2006)

not sure if this is said, but I gotta say I don´t really like thing girls lol


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Mine. They are my most sensitive body parts and foreplay is nothing without some deep nasal tongue penetration. It's just kinda hard to find a guy who is into that...



So hot! :smitten: You're so lucky Biggie has such a superlong, super-skinny lizardlike tongue and knows exactly what to do with it!   He must drive those nostrils wild.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 11, 2006)

France.

Romance novels.

Metro-sexual men. 

Grey's Anatomy.

Lord Of The Rings.

Soccer.

Peanut butter.


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> So hot! :smitten: You're so lucky Biggie has such a superlong, super-skinny lizardlike tongue and knows exactly what to do with it!   He must drive those nostrils wild.



*shudder* You have NO idea!!!

Then again, there is also nasal self-stimulation...


----------



## rainyday (Nov 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Then again, there is also nasal self-stimulation...



There's only one good reply to that: Snort!


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 11, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> As much as I like Foley as a person he is a borderline garbage wrestler ( but an outstanding writer.) Great mind for the business but not so hot in between the ropes.
> 
> What is passing for wrestling now in the WWE is garbage . It just a big ol' spotfest. Hardly anyone (with a few rare exceptions such as Chris Benoit) no how to work a match that isn't scripted from beginning to end. The art of ring psychology is practically extinct. Any attempt at logical storytelling is gone.
> 
> Now go back to the '70s and 80's and see the matches from Mid Atlantic, Florida, Georgia, Memphis, St. Louis, Mid South, Portland and World Class. Big difference compared to today's product. Entertaining yet capable of making you suspend disbelief.




I dont see how he can be considered borderling garbage when he showed the most heart and soul and love for his profession than any other wreslter. Yea, he wasnt in the best shape, but he could still pull off some sweet fuckin moves.

The WWE today is lame and a slap in the face to wrestling fans. Most of the the wrestlers are annoying and not talented at all. Its all about sex and storylines, and while I like both, it gets in the way of the wrestling. Im an ECW fan.


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> *shudder* You have NO idea!!!
> 
> Then again, there is also nasal self-stimulation...



You know, that kinda gives new meaning to the term "post nasal drip." :huh:


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2006)

Ha! Was going to say something, but it's just too gross...


----------



## ripley (Nov 12, 2006)

Carbonated beverages.

Movie tie-in merchandise.

Large, ostentatious weddings, where the debt from them lives longer than the marriage itself.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 12, 2006)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Oh well, to each her own!



Oh yeah, totally! Never said there was any virtue or common sense in the list--just things that ain't got me.

Chacun a son gout! (always!)


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 13, 2006)

Anime...especially Porn anime (what's the point?)

The Appletini...blech.

K-Fed. 

Ketchup on eggs and/or mashed potatoes...more blech.

MTV

Sushi

Dancing With The Stars 

Dating (this crap is tiring and monotonous)

Diddy (aka Puff Daddy, Puffy, P.Diddy)...he is a horrible rapper.

Fergie. Don't quit your day job, stick with the Peas.



And I used to not like Borat. Then I saw the movie this weekend (hey, it was free)... it was awesome!!!! I mean, if you don't take much offense to blazing political incorrectness, naked hairy male wrestling, jew-bashing, drunk frat boys, and a slew of other taboo events. It was really great, but I would have been more incline to rate it NC-17 than R....just FYI.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Anime...especially Porn anime (what's the point?)
> 
> K-Fed.
> 
> Fergie. Don't quit your day job, stick with the Peas.




LOL :happy:


----------



## abluesman (Nov 13, 2006)

Rare steak (medium well, please)
seafood
professional sports (c'mon, they make WAAAAAY too much money)
country, rap, and pop music
most prime time tv


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2006)

Gotcha right there, blues.  I've come to detest bloody steak and cannot stand pro sports. I do like some kinds of seafood, though, and a few songs within the country rap and pop genre, but would never turn on a radio station, for instance, that catered to them.

Lemme guess... you like da blues.  :kiss2:


----------



## abluesman (Nov 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> Gotcha right there, blues.  I've come to detest bloody steak and cannot stand pro sports. I do like some kinds of seafood, though, and a few songs within the country rap and pop genre, but would never turn on a radio station, for instance, that catered to them.
> 
> Lemme guess... you like da blues.  :kiss2:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2006)

99% of teeshirts with logos and/or pictures

camera phones..or rather people who think they take good pictures

most Myspace blogging..pssst, keep a journal..don't care that the garbage needs to be taken out..

Anime..and double ditto about the porn!!!..lol

nascar

grey's anatomy..nothing Mcdreamy about it

dogs stuffed into designer bags..trust me, they want to be home licking themselves..

Botox parties.."I am sure you are excited to be here, I just can't tell"

winnie the pooh flags, hanging outside homes..unless you have children, NO POOH FOR YOU!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> winnie the pooh flags, hanging outside homes..unless you have children, NO POOH FOR YOU!!



WINNIE THE POOH IS STUFFED WITH HELL!!!!

I dont remember where I heard that but it made me think of it lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> 99% of teeshirts with logos and/or pictures
> 
> camera phones..or rather people who think they take good pictures
> 
> ...





awww I do the myspace blogging. Most of mine are kept private though and no one can read them but me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 13, 2006)

Most shows on MTV - especially Laguna Beach and My Sweet Sixteen

The fake bake look...seems quite popular on campus. It looks gross and a tad leather like.

Most pop stars...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> awww I do the myspace blogging. Most of mine are kept private though and no one can read them but me.


I said most..but perhaps I should have used a percentage..like....92.1%... ..keep on bloggin!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> WINNIE THE POOH IS STUFFED WITH HELL!!!!
> 
> I dont remember where I heard that but it made me think of it lol



With hell..heh....awwwww..poor Pooh..he justs WANTS to bring rotund joy!!..we are bad people!!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 13, 2006)

i finally thought of something that i truly loathe, hate, and despise.

THOSE EFFING RIBBON MAGNETS ON PEOPLE'S CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i don't give a shit what you support, just get in your car and go!!! i'm going to mass produce ribbons that say 'i support ribbons'...i'm sure they'll be bought by the millions!! i understand a lot of them are from fund raising type things, but just donate your money, quit putting magnets on your cars people!!!!

i feel better now.


----------



## ToniG (Nov 13, 2006)

jaxjaguar said:


> paris hilton - die.
> heelys roller shoes - seems every little kid in the mall or supermarket is rocketing around on these annoying things. makes me want to throw a stick under there as they go whizzing by.
> .


preaching to choir on this one. . . those damned shoes annoy the heck out of me. . . I just wish more kids would fall on their behinds . . .
]


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 14, 2006)

14 yr old kids who dress "punk" because they think Hot Topic is cool, and their favorite band is Fallout Boy (or something similar).


----------



## ATrueFA (Nov 14, 2006)

For me its:

NASCAR
RAP
Twangy Country
Cars with loud bass that rattles the windows in your house at 2am
Reality shows
Professional Sports
Wrestling on TV

and many other I am to tired to think of now 

Dave


----------



## Dibaby35 (Nov 14, 2006)

The term "Get R done" or however its spelled. I like the comedian who came up with it but this term got old about 5 minutes after I heard it and I keep on hearing it over and over..lol.

People who get their lips filled with collagen or whatever it is they use. Don't they know they look like a fricken clown? Its sooo bad

Hip hugger pants...so sick of seeing ass crack...honestly...and girls constantly pulling up their pants

Jeans that the crotches come down to their ankles...umm...is it fun to feel like your pants are falling down constantly? Really I don't get it...

Oh just had to add Wrestling too...I've been forced to watch this crap with one of my ex's in the 90's..I think what gets me most is how demeaning it is to women. It is certainly NOT family entertainment. The hoe train?..gimme a break


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 14, 2006)

Sequins! Detest them, especially in mass quantity like on the popular bags out now. 

I'm with Supersoup on the car ribbons. One...okay. More than one..complete overkill. 

Along the same lines as the magnet ribbons...the Arkansas Razorbacks car crap. Magnets, flags, etc. I can understand school spirit, but some people around here just go freakin' nuts with it. Also..if I never again hear another *woo pig soooeeeee*, my life would not be less for it. In fact, I'd be pretty darn pleased. 

Any reality show on MTV, especially "My Super Sweet Sixteen". C'mon folks, what are we teaching our kids here? That it's okay to expect daddy to buy a $20,000 dress and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on a PARTY for a 16 yr old girl? :doh:


----------



## grizz (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll bite,
Borat annoys me
Never caught on to Jackass
The whole emo thing is ruining punk rock
Ipod, like we need another reason to ignore people
Court shows, my god, there has to be a dozen of them
Survivor

There is more, but it's early


----------



## moonvine (Nov 14, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Sequins! Detest them, especially in mass quantity like on the popular bags out now.



I SO LOVE sequins. Those bags are last year, though, the bags out now are so ugly. 

I'm going to have to buy myself one of these:


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 14, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> awww I do the myspace blogging. Most of mine are kept private though and no one can read them but me.


Which sorta reiterates the "get a journal" comment.

As for me, I hate sports, rap, Sex in the City (gone but not forgotten, unfortunately), Desparate Housewives, LOST, and the enitre CW channel. UPN and WB are not two great tastes that taste great together. They both sucked. Exception: Everybody Hates Chris.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 14, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> Which sorta reiterates the "get a journal" comment.
> 
> As for me, I hate sports, rap, Sex in the City (gone but not forgotten, unfortunately), Desparate Housewives, LOST, and the enitre CW channel. UPN and WB are not two great tastes that taste great together. They both sucked. Exception: Everybody Hates Chris.



I would totally do the journal thing but I can't really write for long periods of time. Its just easier for me to type.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmmm...lets seeeeeeee...where do I begin............

Most obsessed over TV shows....including Seinfeld, Friends, Lost, _____ (insert reality show name here), __________(insert this season's obsessed over prime time game show), most professional and/or collegiate sports, etc.

Most popular fashions and fashion statements...including dangerous/uncomfortable shoes, falling down baggy pants, knock-off jerseys from specific athletes, baggy hooded coats in warm weather, any shoes anyone at any time has been assaulted over, backwards/sideways ball caps, etc.

Coffee, beer, tea (duck)

Broccoli (one of the few things I've ever agreed with George I or II about), liver, veal. Definitely can't see what all the fuss is about when it comes to prime rib. Salads, salad dressing on anything (just say no to ranch), almost all Chinese or Mexican food, Nacho-anything, Doritos and Fritos.

Econo-box cars draped with spoilers, air dams, and scoops. Any car with a speaker in the trunk, or loud enough to be heard more than 10 feet from the car when the windows are up. Any car with wheels and tires, or stereo equipment worth more than the rest of the car. The cosmetic use of neon lights on a car should be punishable by commitment to a facility for the terminally trendy. Those stupid two little blue lights that vehicular lemmings are putting on the hoods of their cars. Plastic crowns on display in car windows. "Baby On Board" or any sign referring to a kids place of schooling or grades gotten there.

Any buzzword uttered anywhere by more than 2 politicians or management-types. Any one uttering the phrase "It's just business", or any variant, should fear for their well being. Speaking of fear, anything with a marketing slogan on..."No Fear", "Just Do It", etc. Any tune on the radio heard more than once on a trip coming from the same station. Any tune that comes up on station after station within a short time. Commercials repeated excessively...no matter how cute/funny/neat.

OK...I'll take a break now <pant pant pant>

Wait! Wait! I can't stop without one big addition...MySpace, Yahoo360, and most blogs (the word blog is excessively trendy)


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 14, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> ... "Baby On Board" or any sign referring to a kids place of schooling or grades gotten there.


 
Oh Jeebus, yeah... However, one exception: 

My juvenile delinquent knocked up your honor student 

Bumper stickers, on beat-up old Buicks. 

It seems to shake-up the Sally Soccer Mom crowd. I like that being as I'm old enough to remember Sally when she was 16...


----------



## pattycake (Nov 14, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Monroe piercings.
> -For every 1,000,000 people with them, only 1 or 2 can actually pull it off and not look like a total turd.



I am so with you there. Monroe piercings are just - eurgh!

The Beatles - a few good songs but mostly - meh.

Elvis Presley - Never seen the appeal.

Sushi - barf!

Coffee - the smell alone turns my stomach.

Juicy Couture Sweatsuits - the most unflattering thing you can wear, no matter what your size/shape.

Handbag Dogs in Little Doggy Clothes - They're not toys. Grow up, socialite scum!

Jennifer Lopez - Can't act. Awful singing voice. Thinks she can dance, but can't. Seems like a total bitch!

Mobile Phones - Especially with cameras. 

Jennifer Anniston - Women only like her because she's plain and we don't have to be jealous of her, unlike Angelina.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I would totally do the journal thing but I can't really write for long periods of time. Its just easier for me to type.



Have I finally discovered just wth a blog is? It's like a journal? 

Jeez, Im so out of it.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2006)

pattycake said:


> Jennifer Anniston - Women only like her because she's plain and we don't have to be jealous of her, unlike Angelina.



LOL - good point  

But I love Jolie and like her better than Aniston (even though Jolie does do some stinker movies on occasion).... I never figured out why Aniston is always getting such a big deal made out of her could be why 



Btw, I never named my pet peeves


LIFETIME CHANNEL- jfx, what a stupid channel- It's embarrassing to see it touted as the "woman channel" *vomits violently*

Hysterical/angry-seeming women that are always loud out in public

Men who act stupid or helpless or useless (Gawd, I want to slap the sh*t out of them, really)
I hate women who act like this too but they dont get on my last nerve as quickly as the men do

Men who dont listen and act like they know everything 

I dislike seeing people who drive cars that must have $400-500 a month car payments then ask me to spot them a loan for something minute (while Im driving a Jalopy that's paid for so I wont be broke and dont have to borrow money) or they never seem to have money for anything else

I hate people who make assumptions about me- or others

People who voted for Bush but will never say/admit he has done even ONE wrong thing in his time in the presidency- they just keep on defending


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 16, 2006)

Popular things I hate:

1. *Female Celebrities* How I can count the ribs (from front and back) in pics of almost every famous female celebrity. What's with that...gross.

2. *Starbucks* Yea..their coffee is kinda good..but sooooooooo not worth $4 for a cup. Dunkin' Donuts is cheaper, better, and has chocolate cake donuts. Yum!

3. *PC-isms* How every group has to have a "special day" or "month". Does every ethnic group need a month? It's impossible to keep track, and often some groups claim the same month...who the hell-o can keep track?

4. *Myspace* Waste of time...nuff said.

5. *Oprah* Okay..I know I might catch a lot of guff for this..but this woman has tooooooooooooooo much power in America, and she offers a lot of innaccurate psychobabble to her weary, vulnerable guests.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 16, 2006)

RoxynChicago said:


> *Female Celebrities* How I can count the ribs (from front and back) in pics of almost every famous female celebrity. What's with that...gross.



Supa-photoshopped + coke problems! A friend of mine is 5' 5", 85 lbs, and her ribs don't stick out like tabloid pics. 

Things I hate which are pop:

Pro ana: Normal girls pretending to be sick and begging for diet advice from sick people. Brilliant. Also, personifying an illness is just weird.

Anti-pro ana: The soccer moms are back in full swing after their hey day battling ritualistic satanic abuse, D&D, and other imagined societal ills. Hey, no one's getting mentally ill from websites, but your dull ass rhetoric and desire to impend freedom of speech does make me ill.

K-Fed: He just looks filthy. I've never seen him perform, but he looks filthy.

Highlighting hair with bright light streaks: Tacky, kids. Tacky.

Emo: Again with the trend of faking mental illness. *Sigh.*


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 16, 2006)

I swear to you after I commented last night I thought I forgot about pro-anamia websites! I hate those too.

K-Fed...he looks real scrappy (and like would kinda smell).


----------



## Big D. (Nov 16, 2006)

1.Cell phones.
2.Music AFTER 1981 or so...
3.'Reality' TV shows
4.American Idol--remember when it was called "Star Search"???
5.90 0/0 of the 'popular' movies-Everytime I've seen something that hasn't been reccomended by one of my friends,it's sucked.ie:I was told "American Pie" was 'THE FUNNIEST MOVIE EVER'.So I rented it.Guess what.Didn't laugh once.
6.SUVs
7.Another thing I can't stand is when people do things either A)'because everyone else does' or B)'to try to impress other people.("I'm going to HAWAII on vacation.Cool,huh?-Ever been to Western NY? No.Alot closer.Cheaper too.But not as impressive,huh?)
8.Piercings other than one per ear.
9.Tattoos.ESPECIALLY ladies with them.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

1. Blacks
2. Whites
3. All other races (sorry if I left anyone out.)
4. God
5. the Devil
6. Life
7. Death
8. Haters (what the hell is wrong with them?)
9. Lovers (I'm jealous of you)
10. Earth
11. Most other planets

Yeah I'm peeved!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 16, 2006)

Thin women being used as models for EVERYTHING! Give the rest of us a little something easier on the eyes!

Wait, did someone already mention that?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2006)

Womens bodies used to sell everything..and how so many television shows, movies, magazines never seem to remember that there are hetero women in the audience, and not all of us want to see the scantilly clothed backsides, or frontsides, of women.I was watching Top Chef(which I love), and they ALWAYS have to show a panning camera shot of the new Host..from ankles to head..ack.


----------



## Big D. (Nov 17, 2006)

MORE STUFF I HATE:
1.Politiclly correct stuff.-My black friends are still black...
2.ANYONE who says either "...Back In The Day..." or describes something as "Old School".
3.Sports.In general,but mainly the people who like a team,and talk about the team like they're ON IT."WE won last night","WE'RE gonna win all the games this year".No,YOU'RE not....
4.People that associate an old song with recent movies.I don't know how many times I've seen this happen...(OK-"Brown Eyed Girl"-Van Morrison-"I LOVE THAT SONG! IT WAS IN THAT MOVIE!!!(from the last ten years or so...)--Yeah,but it was also 30 years old BEFORE that movie.You never heard it before that???
5."The Wall".Way into Pink Floyd,hate that album.

I'm sure I'll think of more.....


----------



## ATrueFA (Nov 20, 2006)

Just wanted to add something to my previous list I had forgotten about that I hate:

Clown pants - the pants "gang banger" kids seem to love to wear that have the crotch between their knees and the pockets below their knees in back. Every time I see someone wearing these I find it hard not to laugh at them because they look so friggin ridiculous like they are going to break out juggling bowling pins or something..

Dave


----------



## Dibaby35 (Nov 20, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Just wanted to add something to my previous list I had forgotten about that I hate:
> 
> Clown pants - the pants "gang banger" kids seem to love to wear that have the crotch between their knees and the pockets below their knees in back. Every time I see someone wearing these I find it hard not to laugh at them because they look so friggin ridiculous like they are going to break out juggling bowling pins or something..
> 
> Dave



Yes I will celebrate the day this style goes out of fashion..LOL...the funny thing is it seems like the 80 style super tight designer jean look is coming back..lol..one extreme to the other..


----------



## pattycake (Nov 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> K-Fed: He just looks filthy. I've never seen him perform, but he looks filthy.



K-Fed? _Popular_? Even Britney's kicked his sorry ass to the kerb. Golddigging, weasel-y, deadbeat dad. I'd love to see him perform though. I bet it's hilariously bad!


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 20, 2006)

Peppers, olives, onions. In order of highest yucky first.
WHY must everything have peppers in it regardless of
food category?!?

I'm just waiting to put you on the hit list, Ben & Jerry.
--Littleghost


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 20, 2006)

I forgot something else popular I hate:

*Apathy* and

*Conspicuous Consumerism*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 20, 2006)

RoxynChicago said:


> I forgot something else popular I hate:
> 
> *Apathy*



Eh, whatever.


----------



## Pear320 (Nov 21, 2006)

reality shows ..
tv sports ..
country music ..
Sushi ..
(and here in Florida) HUGE "monster" pick up trucks flying rebel flags .. or (worse yet) with sayings like, "If you ain't country, kiss my ass!" air brushed on them. I don't know why they scare me, but they do


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 21, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Peppers, olives, onions. In order of highest yucky first.
> WHY must everything have peppers in it regardless of
> food category?!?
> 
> ...



I agree with onions being disgusting. Olives are tasty though.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 21, 2006)

Myspace.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Myspace.



I make it worth it for you.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I make it worth it for you.



I love you, peaches, but nothing could make it worth it for me. Account's deleted.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I love you, peaches, but nothing could make it worth it for me. Account's deleted.



Where will I tell my disgusting stories NOW?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Where will I tell my disgusting stories NOW?



I nominate Renaissance Woman's myspace. She's told me that she LOVES your repulsive tales of various physical ailments. I think it's kind of odd, but hey, who am I to judge.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I nominate Renaissance Woman's myspace. She's told me that she LOVES your repulsive tales of various physical ailments. I think it's kind of odd, but hey, who am I to judge.


That's it, missy. You're on the list. What list, you may ask? Oh, you don't want to know. But it's bad, trust me. And you'll rue the day. Rue, I say! That's it! Start ruing!

And for the thread, I hate country music and professional/college sports. And mushrooms. And peppers. And smoking.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 21, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> That's it, missy. You're on the list. What list, you may ask? Oh, you don't want to know. But it's bad, trust me. And you'll rue the day. Rue, I say! That's it! Start ruing!



Okay, but can you pls. PM me and give me instructions on ruing?


----------



## Tina (Nov 21, 2006)

Somehow, Carrie, I think those instructions will have the words "pustules," "drainage," and possibly, "phlegm," too. At least, they would were it me and I in RennWoman's place...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2006)

Lord of the Rings 
Titanic the movie 
The Beatles - NOT to be "different". Ive never ever liked even one song of theirs. 
Pizza
Tom Cruise
Nicole Kidman
Jim Carey
The new habit of laying flowers when anyone has died, as "tributes". Imagine how much money could have been sent to Diana's charities instead of people wanting to be seen sniffling and laying a bouquet which died a couple of days later. 
The "ticker tape" line things that people put on their blogs, web posts etc.. eg. Gave up smoking 27 days ago...(not so bad) but how about this - 8 days 'til ovulation - fingers crossed for us.<--seen on a post on Talk City forums. For CRYIN OUT LOUD!! 
Blind patriotism
Ultra white teeth - as unnatural as silicon breasts
Beer
South Park
People singing through their noses - WHY does everyone on these pop idol programmes do it??? And why don't the judges fling them out for it.
The fashion for short tops. I like my size but I like my belly covered when Im out, its cold here!
Size 2 being accepted as "normal" when clearly it isn't. Yet size 14 is seen as too big. 

Rant over


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 31, 2007)

greasy hair
dirty fingernails
family guy
futurama
Lost
24
Men in Trees
onions
mushrooms
jalapenos
being woke up at the crack of dawn by your early riser roommate
eye twitching
zits
acne


----------



## malvineous (Jan 31, 2007)

Harry potter: What's so interesting about fairy tales all of a sudden? Nobody above age 9 should be reading this.

People obessed with anime: Ok, I admit, some anime is watchable. But I just plain want to punch the people who refuse to watch anything made in a country other than japan, cosplay as the characters, immitate anime mannerisms in real life, etc. If you love it so much, move over there quickly so I don't have to listen to you "Squee" or "Kekeke" anymore.

Moral vegetarians: It's fine to not eat meat based on health or religion, but get serious here. There is no way to possibly survive without taking the lives of anything. If merely following nature is considered murder, nobody can win. Besides, the animals you love so much eat each other all the time.

Republicans: 'Nuff said.

Blogs, Livejournal, Myspace, Yahoo 360, and all immitators: For real, I don't want to know the details of your petty life. If you come up with something interesting to say, let me know. Note, the details of what you had for dinner is not interesting. Neither is the length of time you napped today. And I certainly could care less which one of your acne ridden friends you have a crush on and which ones you secretly hate.

Childrens shows: Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks just about all of these are garbage.

Political correctness: The right to freedom of speech entitles me to say whatever I damn well please without coddling anyone or sugar coating it, and I plan to take advantage of that. It angers me when people tell me I don't have a right to say something or whine about how much they are hurt. If you disagree with something I have to say, please tell me so we can have a discussion. But don't ever tell me what my rights are. I live life by a simple principle. Be polite, but don't take no shit from nobody. And I encourage anybody to do the same. If someone says something crazy, by all means, let them know.

Large corporations: I support capitalism, but sometimes things go too far. Businesses should charge what is reasonable, not what the market can bear. Why is it I now have to pay money for services that were always free and now cost those providing them even less than before? Greedy bastards.
 
Stereotypes: Actually, you know what I hate more than the stereotypes themselves? The people that are actually like them. For every stereotype, there's at least a third of the people that actually fit the description perfectly. Seeing as how almost all stereotypes are negative, you can understand how I can hate the people behind them.

I think I could go on forever, but I'm getting tired of typing, so I'll stop here...


----------



## XGuy (Jan 31, 2007)

Mini said:


> I hate drugs. LEARN TO COPE WITH REALITY, SLACKERS.



Must spread more rep, damn rules.

As for me I *hate*...

Family Guy
Salt-Free Saltines (wtf?)
Water, liquid of life my ass. Throw some sugar and flavoring in plz!
Milk (I can squeeze liquids out of me too but that doesn't mean I want to drink them)
[The Internet] - [e-mail]
Condoms
Sharpees (I always chew on them and dye my mouth black for a week)
Pink highlighters
People (especially anyone belonging to a race, creed, or sexual orientation)
Smiley face's that alter the line spacing (like this one :shocked: )
Oh and Ghandi


----------



## XGuy (Jan 31, 2007)

malvineous said:


> Republicans: 'Nuff said.



Hah it was supposed to be things you hate that are popular... so we are popular. Hah.

Owned.


----------



## malvineous (Jan 31, 2007)

XGuy said:


> Hah it was supposed to be things you hate that are popular... so we are popular. Hah.
> Owned.



I thought you could comment on past trends too? I know republicans were soo 2006, but I still remember before the midterms.


----------



## XGuy (Jan 31, 2007)

malvineous said:


> I thought you could comment on past trends too? I know republicans were soo 2006, but I still remember before the midterms.



Well I was going to say Clinton since he was so popular but I figured thats more HP and then that would mean I'd have to admit he was popular. :eat1: <--- that's me eating his popularity.


----------



## malvineous (Jan 31, 2007)

XGuy said:


> Well I was going to say Clinton since he was so popular but I figured thats more HP and then that would mean I'd have to admit he was popular.



Interesting how many republicans still hold a grudge against Clinton as if he were still in office. You've had 7 years of peace since his reign of tyrrany, yet it would seem the wounds he made cut too deep to be forgotten for even an instant. On the other hand, by the end of 2009 I can gurantee you that most democrats including myself will have moved on and Bush will be not much more than old history. If I wanted dig that far into the past to find dirt on republicans, I would have started with Nixon or Warren G. Harding.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

Republicans AND Democrats. 
American Idol, though that's probably been covered.
Binge drinking? I can't walk across campus without overhearing at LEAST three groups of people talking about how totally wasted they got at some party.
And, drugs, of course. >_>
SUVs.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Oh, *and I forgot to add how I never EVER understood how Janet Jackson's fame went well beyond 15 minutes. There's been tons of mediocre singers with good dance skills that have survived for a year or two, but here's a woman that has NO singing skills and good dance skills that's had a huge music career for almost two decades! *
> 
> Teen screams like Britney and all boy bands are primarilly popular to the kiddees and their careers usually fizzle when they approach 30 (which again makes Janet's career so perplexing!!).



I LOVE Janet Jackson.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

malvineous said:


> *Harry potter: What's so interesting about fairy tales all of a sudden? Nobody above age 9 should be reading this.*
> 
> People obessed with anime: Ok, I admit, some anime is watchable. But I just plain want to punch the people who refuse to watch anything made in a country other than japan, cosplay as the characters, immitate anime mannerisms in real life, etc. If you love it so much, move over there quickly so I don't have to listen to you "Squee" or "Kekeke" anymore.
> 
> ...



I'm 32 and love the books/movies with a passion. Harry Potter is ageless in the eyes of a lot of folks.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 31, 2007)

Let's see,

Any "reality" show you are currently following. Oxymoron. My life has enough B.S. in it. Don't need the made up kind.

Almost all of the oversexed, bubbleheaded, so called music on Top 40 radio. As well as the kids on R&B radio telling me about how much they are in love. Self explanatory.

Gucci, Prada, Kenneth Cole, and anyone else who honestly believes that anything with there name on it is worth more than $50. That Levi Strauss guy really had something. I still wont pay that for it.

Peace,
2P.


----------

